# Pierre Du Moulin on the error of God having frustrated desires



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 2, 2021)

V. If any Doctrine be contumelious against God, this is, accusing him of folly, putting upon him human affections, & falsely attributing to him wishes of no strength, and a desire of no force: as if they should bring in God speaking us: I do indeed earnestly desire to save you, but ye hinder, that I cannot do what I desire; I would if you would: therefore seeing by you I am frustrated of my intent, I will change my purpose of saving you, and my will being other wise bent, I have determined to destroy you for ever.

It is certainly plain, that this Antecedent will of God, is not a will; but a desire and wish, which God doth obtain only be entreaty, and as much as he may, by man’s good pleasure. Therefore _Arminius _doth oftentimes call this will, a desire and natural affection, and it is common to these sectaries to take those places, _Psal_. 81.14. _Esa_. 48.18. where God is brought in speaking, as one wishing and desiring, and disappointed of his wish, as if they were properly spoken, when these things are spoken by an Anthropopathy, and after the manner of men. ...

For the reference, see Pierre Du Moulin on the error of God having frustrated desires.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

